# Issue Tracking: HR20 - 0xbe



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

This thread is to track new and un-fixed issues with the latest versions of the software on the HR20.

When posting please:
1) State the issue
2) If you are able to recreate it on command, and how you did
3) What other things where going on at the time
4) Some details on how you have things connected relavent to the problem (aka if it is a video issue, I have it on X tv via HDMI)

We will only have 1 thread for
-) Freezing (unit locks up)
-) Crahses (the unit simply crashes)
-) Missed Recordings (Series Link, Individuals, ect....)

This thread is only for
HR20-700 -0xbe

Check this thread for issues identified PRIOR to the latest build (0xbe)
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=62697


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

One know issue not repaired in 0xBE -

When tunning an MPEG-4 channel, the DD audio will not start to play.
Going to an MPEG-2 HD (such as 73), and then back to the MPEG-4 channel will restore the audio.

Note: This issue doesn't appear to effect the recording of the program, just the playback.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> One know issue not repaired in 0xBE -
> 
> When tunning an MPEG-4 channel, the DD audio will not start to play.
> Going to an MPEG-2 HD (such as 73), and then back to the MPEG-4 channel will restore the audio.
> ...


I'm not having that problem anymore after the update with MPEG4 locals... I'll keep an eye on it throughout the day and during primetime.

I'm using a Pioneer A/V Receiver


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

I had the DD on MPEG4 quiet issue today. Not only did I have to change channels, but I also had to restart my A/V receiver. I guess it choked on a bad bit.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Manual recording still not fixed.

You can set manual recording. In the prioritiezer is shows as recurring, but you go to the To do List it only shows one episode to be recorded. You select the episode and it show once.

In the prioritizer (for the same episode) it shows recurring but in the To Do List it shows Once for the exact same program.

To different executions.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dthoman said:


> Manual recording still not fixed.
> 
> You can set manual recording. In the prioritiezer is shows as recurring, but you go to the To do List it only shows one episode to be recorded. You select the episode and it show once.
> 
> ...


So how long did you wait after setting the manual record, to check the to do list.

It can take several hours for the background process to run and populate future dates.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

dthoman said:


> Manual recording still not fixed.
> 
> You can set manual recording. In the prioritiezer is shows as recurring, but you go to the To do List it only shows one episode to be recorded. You select the episode and it show once.
> 
> ...


On the R15 I have seen shows not appear in the TDL until 30 minutes before they are scheduled to record. How far out was the program that wasn't listed in the TDL?


----------



## joekun (Aug 18, 2006)

> So how long did you wait after setting the manual record, to check the to do list.


I still had two manual recordings set from a week or so ago, and neither of them recorded today after the update. I created two new ones just now. Will check the to do list again in a few hours.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Came across the Dolby issue again this evening. So much for that.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

VeniceDre said:


> Came across the Dolby issue again this evening. So much for that.


Yes, no change. The MPEG4 audio problem still lives.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

When searching for programs, the MPEG4 HDTV locals are not included. Part of the problem may be that these channels use the same number/name as the MPEG2 non-HD local channel. So, when you Search, you only see the MPEG2 non-HD local. 

I found a workaround by finding the desired program in the Program Guide and selecting the MPEG4 HDTV local channel to record, either as a one-time recording or Series Link.

I don't understand why these MPEG4 HDTV locals use the same name as their MPEG2 non-HDTV counterparts. Seems like they could have an "HD" designation in their name.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Confirmed that Caller ID still not working ....

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=62954


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

VeniceDre said:


> Came across the Dolby issue again this evening. So much for that.


Which Dolby issue?
The one that I noted still wasn't fixed?

Or something different?


----------



## FilmMixer (Aug 29, 2006)

1.) Still having the "No Program" error when I power up TV and have to change format/resolutions to get a picture...

HDMI to JVC HD-P61R1U 1080p DILA... no other components have this issue.

As an aside, I have an H10 in my theater room, and somtimes have the same problem with that piece of gear going into an Anthem D2.. This leads me to believe that DirecTV is not implimenting HDMI handshakes properly on a lot of their gear....

2.) Still having the screen saver come on while watching VOD playback, and when watching KNBC MPEG 4, getting many audio dropouts and skippping picture.. only on that channel!!!


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Which Dolby issue?
> The one that I noted still wasn't fixed?
> 
> Or something different?


I wasn't having problems with Dolby Digital MPEG4 audio loss during the day... it started up again during Prime Time.


----------



## Wally_Gator (Nov 28, 2005)

New issue here.... 
MPEG 2 Playback.. HBO playing Star Wars III. Paused live TV.
Resumed.. and no sound. Rewind and play sound works.
This broadcast is in Dolby...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

VeniceDre said:


> I wasn't having problems with Dolby Digital MPEG4 audio loss during the day... it started up again during Prime Time.


Was it just droping out during playback...
Or when you tuned in the channel?


----------



## Spyfy (May 13, 2004)

If it helps any I've been having alot of Dolby issues with my HR10. Have to restart my AV receiver to get it work on recorded shows.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Spyfy said:


> If it helps any I've been having alot of Dolby issues with my HR10. Have to restart my AV receiver to get it work on recorded shows.


This is a different issue ....
A few brands of AV Receiver (e.g. Denon) have problems synching properly with the HR10-250's optical Dolby Digital audio stream. I suppose some of those synch issues might exist with the HR20 DVR also, but the problems reported here are much broader and are not related to the brand/model of AV Receiver.


----------



## smb3d (Aug 24, 2006)

I have not had Dolby drop out issues until the 0xbe update. It goes all digitally distorted and then cuts out and comes back on. I can't remember what I was watching, but I have a Sony STR-DE995 reciever connected with and optical cable.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

smb3d said:


> I have not had Dolby drop out issues until the 0xbe update. It goes all digitally distorted and then cuts out and comes back on. I can't remember what I was watching, but I have a Sony STR-DE995 reciever connected with and optical cable.


It would help to have more information since we haven't really heard of this sort of "distortion" problem yet ....

* What channel? MPEG2 or MPEG4 HD?
* Live, or recording, or both?
* Dolby digital 5.1 audio, DD2.1 audio, or PCM digital audio?


----------



## Wally_Gator (Nov 28, 2005)

Wally_Gator said:


> New issue here....
> MPEG 2 Playback.. HBO playing Star Wars III. Paused live TV.
> Resumed.. and no sound. Rewind and play sound works.
> This broadcast is in Dolby...


This is repeatable on SD as well.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Confirmed with DTV last night that manual recording is still not fixed and they know about it. CSR put me on hold and checked they said people had been calling about it all day.

I waited almost 12 hours to see if it was on TDL.

Two ways to change settings on a SL. Either by the Prioritizer or the TDL. The Prioritizier has the current setting of Rucurring, while the TDL has the setting as Once. They corrected the one way to update a SL but not the other way.

I have no Dolby problems whatsoever. I am running my system through a Bose system. No sync problems either.

I have no problems with playback either. 

So basically the oxbe fixed nothing. Is that correct?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dthoman said:


> Confirmed with DTV last night that manual recording is still not fixed and they know about it. CSR put me on hold and checked they said people had been calling about it all day.
> 
> I waited almost 12 hours to see if it was on TDL.
> 
> ...


For your Manual Record...
Is it missing them? (as in not recording)
Or are they simply not showing up in the TDL?

The 0xBE has fixes that are not apparent to the user (stability, process optimizing, and some other items)

What is your Manual Record:
Channel and time... so they can use it as a test case.

I don't recall... have you tried deleting the SL and re-adding it... I think you did.


----------



## smb3d (Aug 24, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> It would help to have more information since we haven't really heard of this sort of "distortion" problem yet ....
> 
> * What channel? MPEG2 or MPEG4 HD?
> * Live, or recording, or both?
> * Dolby digital 5.1 audio, DD2.1 audio, or PCM digital audio?


It was a MPEG2 Discovery HD Theater, I was watching it live and I'm not sure what Dolby Digital mode it was in. The digital distortion I was talking about is really hard to discribe, but it was only for a second or two before the audio dropped out. The only time I've heard any thing like it was when my cingular cell phone is about to drop a call it does the same sort of sound right before it drops. Like a weird vocoder robot voice. I'll report back if it does it again, maybe it was an isolated issue, or a problem with the show itself.


----------



## Gotchaa (Jan 25, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So how long did you wait after setting the manual record, to check the to do list.
> 
> It can take several hours for the background process to run and populate future dates.


This is exactly why it appears the HR20 is much faster than the HR10-250 TiVo...good design choice I think


----------



## Wally_Gator (Nov 28, 2005)

Tonight... I tried to play a SD recorded show. Recorded today at 4PM..
Starting it, no sound. Rewinding and playing brought sound. Later a freeze point in the show, First, no sound, then frozen video..
I reset the box and the video was fine. 
I also saw similar on a MPEG2 HD recording from earlier in the day..


----------



## joekun (Aug 18, 2006)

On Saturday I turned on my system to watch a football game. It wasn't on the right channel, so I switched over -- no sound. I tried the usual pausing and changing channels, nothing worked. I tried pulling the optical cable out of the back and then I was able to get audio through the analog jacks. Reseating the optical cable at both ends still left me with no audio, either with PCM or Dolby Digital settings. So I tried changing back to the channel that had just had sound, no luck. I tried changing to a non-DD channel, no sound. Finally I reset the box and sound came back.

Later I paused to do something and when I came back the problem did as well. Finally I just pulled the optical cable out and listened with the analog cables for the rest of the day. At night I plugged the optical cable back in and things seem okay, though I'm having more trouble with getting DD than I did before the update.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> This is a different issue ....
> A few brands of AV Receiver (e.g. Denon) have problems synching properly with the HR10-250's optical Dolby Digital audio stream. I suppose some of those synch issues might exist with the HR20 DVR also, but the problems reported here are much broader and are not related to the brand/model of AV Receiver.


It is certainly possible that certain Denon AVR models have an issue, but I have both the AVR-3803 (3 years old) and an AVR-2807 (3 months old) and neither has this issue with the HR10-250. I was using Toslink optical for audio with the AVR-3803 (HDMI not available) and HDMI with the new AVR-2807.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> For your Manual Record...
> Is it missing them? (as in not recording)
> Or are they simply not showing up in the TDL?
> 
> ...


The main reason I am trying to do a manual record is because the Contender on ESPN Tues at 7:00 doesn't flag as repeat or first run. I get as many as 20 episodes. I try to delete the ones I don't want but it just shows back up on the TDL.

So I tried manuel record for tues at 7:00 ESPNHD. I do wait to check the TDL, but it will only show it once. Never to record again. I go to check the prioritizer and it shows as recurring, but when I check the SL through the TDL it shows as once and the once is grayed out.

Now I thought the problems with just associated with the Contender, show I tried to do another manual record (just picked something) and it did the same thing.

I don't think a lot of people are going to have this problem because there usually not manually recording things.


----------



## Wally_Gator (Nov 28, 2005)

So again, I receive the live pause playback no audio.. This after having it last night and a complete freeze of the box. I called into Technical Support and they want to send out a technician to "resolve" my problem...

I am seeing more problems since oxBE....


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

Once again my WBBM MPEG4 programs didn't record properly and showed gibberish numbers for length of recording. A red reset resulted in those programs disappearing from the VOD list.


----------



## cjr (Jul 13, 2006)

Freezing (ongoing problem, various programs)
- Watching a program then decide to record midway thru
- Hit rewind 
- Hit forward (freeze occurs)
- Hit Play (still freeze)
- Hit rewind (still freeze)
- Hit FF (still freeze)
- Stop/Play (still freeze)
- Msg. "Do You Want To Delete"
- Unfroze only when I hit pause then unpause

- Looks like it can't handle jumping around a program that well.

Skip to Tick 
- FF sometimes works
- Skip to end and you get Delete Option and can't rewind back from end
- Reverse skip never works
- Button steps need to work like the HR10 (you can't tell me Tivo has a patent on that)

Right Display box (during FF, skip, etc.)
- Often turns purple/pink
- TV = Sony KDF70XBR950
- Component


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cjr said:


> Skip to Tick
> ...
> - Button steps need to work like the HR10 (you can't tell me Tivo has a patent on that)


What are you referring to here?


----------



## cjr (Jul 13, 2006)

FF then Advance or Rewind then Advance with the HR10.

The HR20 is FF for 3 secs (sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't). I think the HR20 gets confused at times with the constant commands from the remote and at the least drains the battery on the remote.

Just dump the 30 sec skip advance function. Advertisers are getting smarter by changing the length commercials. It's no longer the typical 4spots of 30secs. You are starting to see more 15sec and 20sec spots.


----------



## FilmMixer (Aug 29, 2006)

A weird one today... Was recording two episodes of China Rises on Disc HD... first one was done, second one in progress about 10 minutes... started watching first, realized we had seen it.. went to VOD, dash-dash, erased. Started to watch second one.. it only listed it as 3 minutes in length, watched to end, it stopped, asked if I wanted to delete....


----------



## cjr (Jul 13, 2006)

I've had the same problem with it only partially recording a show (usually stopping less than five minutes into a show). Just never saw it live. Always thought it was my wife or kids screwing something up.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cjr said:


> Just dump the 30 sec skip advance function. Advertisers are getting smarter by changing the length commercials. It's no longer the typical 4spots of 30secs. You are starting to see more 15sec and 20sec spots.


30 Sec SLIP can be used for much more then just avoiding commercials.

If you are watching the "Award Shows" couple clicks to get past a boring speach. Baseball game, you can get past a pitch or two... football, basketball... or even Golf....

On the news programs, to get past some of the fluff pieces...

Or like when my wife watches Days of Our lives, she uses it to get past the storylines she is not intrested in..


----------



## cjr (Jul 13, 2006)

That's what FF is for. You don't need another button to do that. Maybe developers need it but the vast majority don't. 

Nothing cool, nothing fancy, no secret codes, just make it work correctly. FF then advance to the tick/the end without asking me to delete it and being unable to rewind. Rewind then advance to the tick/the begining.

And make FF>>3 and RW<<3 faster. Way to slow right now. The HR10 looks to be 2-3X faster.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cjr said:


> That's what FF is for. You don't need another button to do that. Maybe developers need it but the vast majority don't.
> 
> Nothing cool, nothing fancy, no secret codes, just make it work correctly. FF then advance to the tick/the end without asking me to delete it and being unable to rewind. Rewind then advance to the tick/the begining.
> 
> And make FF>>3 and RW<<3 faster. Way to slow right now. The HR10 looks to be 2-3X faster.


Ahh well... 
Let's turn 30s SLIP (which was pretty much the #2 laking feature complaint about the R15 when it was released), no one wants it anymore...

To each their own.


----------



## Schoenbaum (Sep 2, 2006)

Here are the problems I have seen using the HR20 for a couple of days. I have not utilized the DVR functionality yet...

1) Loss of audio and audio sync problems with MPEG-4 channels. This I can usually fix by switching to SD channel then back.
2) Unncessary resolution changes. When I select a HD channel the box seems to jump back and forth between SD and HD a couple of times, even if switching from one HD channel to another.
3) No ability to control the volume on my Denon AVR-5803 receiver. There are basically three codes available and none of them seem to work.
4) Guide operates significantly slower than the H20 in the bedroom.
5) No Caller ID

Equipment:
- HR20-700 oxbe
- Denon AVR-5803
- Sony KV32XBR400 CRT
- Component video/Optical audio.

- Mark


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

For #2: Check to see if you are in NATIVE mode

For #3: That is a side effect of using the RC24 remote... that remote is about 3+ years old now, and I am not sure if the "database" has been updated in it over those 3 years (I don't think so)

You shoudl be fine with the RC32 or the RC32RF (when available), as they have nearly tripple the size of memory and a much larger "known" remote base.

There are 5 Denon codes in the paper book for the RC32BB remote


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Ahh well...
> Let's turn 30s SLIP (which was pretty much the #2 laking feature complaint about the R15 when it was released), no one wants it anymore...
> 
> To each their own.


Funny ain't it? SLIP's better than nothing, SKIP's better than SLIP IMO. But then there are the new kids on the block that have no idea what the R15 looked like when it came out and what features we were begging for back then.

Truly I do not understand those that make statements such as: 


cjr said:


> That's what FF is for. You don't need another button to do that. Maybe developers need it but the vast majority don't.


If cjr (or anyone else) likes using FF and doesn't see a need for the SLIP/SKIP buttons that's their decision and they don't have to use those buttons. But telling me that I don't need it or making a statement that the "vast" majority of users also don't use it is just plain arrogant. Unless a particular individual has taken a proper survey of a sample group of DVR users that can back up a claim such as that, they should refrain from making those claims and should simply state that they, personally, don't need that button. But don't speak for me, don't tell me what I need and don't speak for the "vast majority" unless you are the "vast majority".


----------



## cjr (Jul 13, 2006)

Ok fine, I'm arrogant. I just want it to work.

Bottom line Skip to Tick doesn't work consistently or properly due to either a bug or a bad design. Implementing an HR10 type process should fix it.

Are you speaking for the majority ("us") or just yourself regarding dual buffers and how D* should implement them?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cjr said:


> Ok fine, I'm arrogant. I just want it to work.


I meant no offense. You made a statement that was telling me that I don't need a 30 second skip/slip and that the "vast majority" also doesn't need that. I disagreed with you. I believe any time one speaks for myself or others that they have no authority to speak for is being arrogant. Just my opinion.

I agree everything should work as advertised and I agree it doesn't.



cjr said:


> Are you speaking for the majority ("us") or just yourself regarding dual buffers and how D* should implement them?


I'm not sure what you're referring to here as we were not discussing dual buffers were we? I thought we were discussing FF, RW and 30 sec skip/slip. If you're referring to another thread I would need to know which thread as I do have my own opinions/suggestions on how dual buffers could/should be handled and I believe I make it know that those are my opinions. I never even try to speak for others here or the whole R15 population. That would simply be foolish on my part to do so.

However, it is no doubt time to get :backtotop


----------



## Wally_Gator (Nov 28, 2005)

Now I am getting a bit disturbed...

Relied on this box to record a show (come on work with me. I pay for the service, I should get it). I get home and go to my VOD and select Play.. I get no audio, no video, video but no audio, audio but no video. All of this in about 10 second bursts. I FF to about 10 minutes into the program..
No go Still crap..
This is a recording using the scheduler, auto record MPEG2 HD broadcast.
I stop and go back to live TV just like I have done several times. Still no go.
So I decide to reset the Unit.. 
6 minutes later. (Is this average for everyone?)
I go back into my VOD and the show is GONE...

ANYONE HAVE A CLUE?


----------



## Gotchaa (Jan 25, 2006)

So I am back home to play with the new software. First problem:

DD AUDIO over HDMI default's to PCM audio, only way to get it back on is to toggle DD off, then back on, and then hit pause or replay to get the DD stream.

So it is being recorded correctly, but for one reason or another, it is defaulting to setting the DD stream to PCM over HDMI.


----------



## Gotchaa (Jan 25, 2006)

One other thing I am noticing through HDMI is the display formatting seems to have changed from the previous software version. For some reason the OverScan on my display with the HR20 is now cutting off the top and bottom menus. 

To give you an idea on how bad it is, I can only see half of the orange timeshift bar, and on the Banner display the top half of the "X" in FOX is not visible.

I'll have to hook up the component inputs to confirm, whether it's HDMI +HR20 or component and HDMI +HR20.

I will also through up an Overscan test pattern to see if anything has changed with the display.

Maybe it's my eyes, but the picture does seem a bit elongated now in Widescreen, checked display type and formatting and all looks normal in settings on the HR20 and my display...


----------



## Gotchaa (Jan 25, 2006)

Should have tried this first...Reboot reset the formatting, back to normal now.


----------



## joekun (Aug 18, 2006)

I had the bad recording problem tonight, just as others did. The show was "Prison Break" on Fox (MPEG-4). I would only get bursts of the show, then I would get a freeze frame and no audio followed by a blue screen. I gave up pretty quickly and deleted the show. Luckily I'm still doing backup recordings of my important shows on my ReplayTV, so I just watched it in SD.

On the positive side, my to do list now shows my recurring manual mon-fri recordings working for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Wally_Gator (Nov 28, 2005)

joekun said:


> I had the bad recording problem tonight, just as others did. The show was "Prison Break" on Fox (MPEG-4). I would only get bursts of the show, then I would get a freeze frame and no audio followed by a blue screen. I gave up pretty quickly and deleted the show. Luckily I'm still doing backup recordings of my important shows on my ReplayTV, so I just watched it in SD.
> 
> On the positive side, my to do list now shows my recurring manual mon-fri recordings working for the next 2 weeks.


If you had reset the unit it would have deleted Prison Break for you.. Did mine. 
And I am into that show..


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

While fast forwarding through the commercials on "Vanished" on Fox (some irony here) last night, the HR20 froze when I hit play. At that point, it lost all functioning and reboot itself and the episode was gone. The wife was ready to throw the HR20 out of the window.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

My manual recordings showed up as well except that all of sudden they said they were going to record twice in my TDL. So I delated the SL and will start over again.


----------



## rdr07 (Aug 25, 2006)

joekun said:


> I had the bad recording problem tonight, just as others did. The show was "Prison Break" on Fox (MPEG-4). I would only get bursts of the show, then I would get a freeze frame and no audio followed by a blue screen. I gave up pretty quickly and deleted the show. Luckily I'm still doing backup recordings of my important shows on my ReplayTV, so I just watched it in SD.


I believe this was an issue with the local HD broadcast in LA. I had the same problem on my HR20 and my H20 at the same time while SD looked fine. The show smoothed out about 10-15 mins into it.


----------



## Schoenbaum (Sep 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> For #2: Check to see if you are in NATIVE mode
> 
> For #3: That is a side effect of using the RC24 remote... that remote is about 3+ years old now, and I am not sure if the "database" has been updated in it over those 3 years (I don't think so)
> 
> ...


Earl,

#2 - Native mode is problematic...
Technically, my CRT is 4:3, but it recognizes a 1080i signal and automatically letterboxes and performs 4x resolution and presents the content in 16:9. Obviously, this is not common and the HR20 does not play well with this.

#3 - Where can I get an RC32 or RC32RF? (Is this the stupid 'big button' remote?). I ordered an additional remote from D* and they sent me an RC23 (no RF). I'm going to send it back since I control my equipment via RF...

- Mark


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

rdr07 said:


> I believe this was an issue with the local HD broadcast in LA. I had the same problem on my HR20 and my H20 at the same time while SD looked fine. The show smoothed out about 10-15 mins into it.


I live in LA. I also had the problems with Prison Break. MPEG 4 and MPEG 2 Channels. Checked other MPEG 2 and 4 channel, problems there as well. I think it was all MPEG 2 and 4 channels not just Fox. Went to my HR10-250 and had problems with it as well. Went to SD receiver no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Schoenbaum said:


> Earl,
> 
> #2 - Native mode is problematic...
> Technically, my CRT is 4:3, but it recognizes a 1080i signal and automatically letterboxes and performs 4x resolution and presents the content in 16:9. Obviously, this is not common and the HR20 does not play well with this.
> ...


I am not 100% sure if the RC32RF has been released yet (I am still waiting for mine).

The RC32 should be available, but it is not RF.


----------



## joekun (Aug 18, 2006)

> I think it was all MPEG 2 and 4 channels not just Fox.


Do you mean all Local MPEG-2 and 4 channels? Because I was watching the Florida State/Miami game on ESPNHD when Prison Break started recording and didn't notice any problems.


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

Since I've yet to get a proper series link recording on an MPEG4 channel more than one day after a reset, I'm only only putting MPEG2 programs in the prioritizer for now. I going to try leaving on DD too. So far, all my problems have occurred after tuning in an MPEG4 channel.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

joekun said:


> Do you mean all Local MPEG-2 and 4 channels? Because I was watching the Florida State/Miami game on ESPNHD when Prison Break started recording and didn't notice any problems.


I don't know about ESPNHD, but when I tried to see about the problem, I checked Channel 2 (MPEG4) and it was doing it. I tried Fox in the 80s (I think 89) which is MPEG 2 and it was doing it. The only channel that wasn't doing it was SD channels and it was doing it on my HR10-250 as well.


----------



## w6fxj (Aug 10, 2005)

*Erratic Optical Sound*

After experiencing the off again-on again digital sound problems I hooked one of my two HR20's up to an Onyko TX-SR803 AV receiver with HDMI switching and audio decoding. After several hours of testing including switching channels between MPEG2 and MPEG4, playback and such there have been NO instances of DD or PCM audio loss.

Of course the digital audio path was via the HDMI interface instead of the optical path. Has anyone experienced sound outages when using the HDMI audio path? If not the problem may be only with the optical interface.

I have two HR20's. One appears to have no problems with the DD optical audio when feeding a Sony STR-DE885 AV receiver through an Alchemy D.DaD digital delay unit, while the other was very intermittent with the same arrangement. It is though the optical interface was very marginal with the second HR20, but fine with the first HR20. The manufacture date of the better one was 08/07/06 while the shaky one was made on 08/04/06.


----------



## LA Mark (Aug 28, 2006)

No sound on MPEG-4 tonight. CH 2,4,7,11


----------



## Schoenbaum (Sep 2, 2006)

Schoenbaum said:


> Earl,
> 
> #2 - Native mode is problematic...
> Technically, my CRT is 4:3, but it recognizes a 1080i signal and automatically letterboxes and performs 4x resolution and presents the content in 16:9. Obviously, this is not common and the HR20 does not play well with this.
> ...


Earl (thanks for your help),

- Re #2: I checked tonight and I am in native mode. Still, if I switch from one HD channel to another, the new channel first comes up in SD, then HD.

- Re #3: I think that my problem is that I want to control the volume via my AV receiver, but my TV settings (which conveniently default to SONY on the RC24) are being used for volume. I have not had any luck telling the remote that the television (ergo the volume) is my A/V receiver. I have tried to find an alternate remote control, but I really want to control mt HT via RF, and I cannot find a universal remote that does RF. (There are ones that do RF, but only to their 'extenders' where it is converted back to IR). Since the DirecTV remotes do not support macros it appears that it will be impossible to get them to do what I want them to do (i.e., allow me one remote which will control everything easily). At least with my old Hughes HD receiver remote, while it wasn't perfect either, I could easily select components with buttons, the slide select on the RC24 frankly sucks.

- Mark


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

LA Mark said:


> No sound on MPEG-4 tonight. CH 2,4,7,11


I had trouble with channel 81 tonight (CBS). I was watching Rockstar and audio was fine but video froze up and I lost about 1 minute of program. They I had two or three little incidents where little blue boxes came up or slight pause. Probably was around 8:30 - 8:40.

I did determine that it did not happen on my SD Tivo (channel 2), but I couldn't get to my HR10-250 to verify that it was happening on that receiver as well.

Any people with the same problems?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

LA Mark said:


> No sound on MPEG-4 tonight. CH 2,4,7,11


When this happens, try tuning to an MPEG2 HD channel with Dolby Digital audio, such as HDNet or ESPN HD. Then tune back to your MPEG4 locals and see if the audio returns. This seems to be a reliable work-around for me, although it's clearly a bug.


----------



## joekun (Aug 18, 2006)

> If you had reset the unit it would have deleted Prison Break for you.. Did mine.
> And I am into that show..
> Wally_Gator is offline Report Post Quote this post in a PM Reply With Quote


Well this is interesting, I manually deleted the episode on Monday night, but was going through my list just now and it came back! Still bad though. I skipped to the first tick and everything was okay at that point.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

dthoman said:


> I had trouble with channel 81 tonight (CBS). I was watching Rockstar and audio was fine but video froze up and I lost about 1 minute of program. They I had two or three little incidents where little blue boxes came up or slight pause. Probably was around 8:30 - 8:40.
> 
> I did determine that it did not happen on my SD Tivo (channel 2), but I couldn't get to my HR10-250 to verify that it was happening on that receiver as well.
> 
> Any people with the same problems?


dthoman, Rockstar was fine for me off channel 80 on mr HR10-250. It's not a perfect test, but it could help somebody diagnose.


----------



## LA Mark (Aug 28, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> When this happens, try tuning to an MPEG2 HD channel with Dolby Digital audio, such as HDNet or ESPN HD. Then tune back to your MPEG4 locals and see if the audio returns. This seems to be a reliable work-around for me, although it's clearly a bug.


I will try that, Thanks


----------



## frydryce (Sep 7, 2006)

are the bugs that we are finding localized to a select few members making this a quality assurance issue or are these problems widespread?

issue we are having are similar:
1. Audio sync problems both HD and SD live, and recorded
2. Sometimes the DVR will not "pause" live TV
3. MPEG4 Audio is not reliable, must turn to MPEG2 and back, or just stay at MPEG2
4. While watching a recorded show, the power button on the remote was accidentally hit. When the unit was turned back on, it froze up.

I know this is a new product released by D* and bugs are expected, however the sheer lack of completeness just amazes me. I would understand if there were obscure features that the majority of users wouldn't care about, however we're seeing problems with basic viewing and recording.... this is unacceptable. My Adelphia MOXI DVR, although not perfect, worked so much better and was way more intuitive, like having to search for a title of a show doesnt take searching around in the menu.

-Frydryce (not a happy new D* customer)


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

frydryce said:


> are the bugs that we are finding localized to a select few members making this a quality assurance issue or are these problems widespread?
> 
> issue we are having are similar:
> 1. Audio sync problems both HD and SD live, and recorded
> ...


The specific examples you mentioned seem to be widespread, not isolated to one or two users. But this is a brand new DVR, so some bugs are to be expected. DirecTV is releasing 1-2 software updates each week for the HR20 DVR, so hopefully these issues will be addressed very soon.


----------



## Gotchaa (Jan 25, 2006)

dthoman said:


> I had trouble with channel 81 tonight (CBS). I was watching Rockstar and audio was fine but video froze up and I lost about 1 minute of program. They I had two or three little incidents where little blue boxes came up or slight pause. Probably was around 8:30 - 8:40.
> 
> I did determine that it did not happen on my SD Tivo (channel 2), but I couldn't get to my HR10-250 to verify that it was happening on that receiver as well.
> 
> Any people with the same problems?


I just watched the recording, and I did not have any issues with it, so it's probably safe to say it was not the broadcast.


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

I've been able to go a for days now without problems by turning off Dolby Digital and not recording MPEG4 channels. I would gather my hardware is okay and software upgrades will have the unit working fine given time.


----------



## frydryce (Sep 7, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> The specific examples you mentioned seem to be widespread, not isolated to one or two users. But this is a brand new DVR, so some bugs are to be expected. DirecTV is releasing 1-2 software updates each week for the HR20 DVR, so hopefully these issues will be addressed very soon.


as a person who loves to have the newest item first and am willing to deal with bugs, i understand that bugs are to be expected with any new product. However I never signed up to be a beta tester. Based on what I've read and my experiences, the system is still in Beta stages, and we're giving D* free testing. If one cannot even watch television reliably on a box whose main function is to recieve and deliver transmissions, then the box is not ready for distribution.

We should recieve appropriate consideration for saving D* millions of dollars in development testing and tranferring the frustration on to its customers who paid extra for a HD DVR and are paying extra for the HD service and DVR service. Not the best business strategy to piss off customers who provide the highest margins to your company.

Its like if Mercedes Benz released a car whose engine would randomly cut off once a week because of a system bug and would release a firmware update once a month to try to address it..... unacceptable.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Last night two issues.

Watching Rockstar on MPEG 4 channel, I had a little interference. Nothing too bad.

But before watching Rockstar, I was watching something on my VOD and I guess it tried to exit too fast and change channel to watch Rockstar (which I was recording) and my receiver froze up on me. I didn't lose anything in my VOD and Rockstar was still recorded properly.

Maybe too many commands for the processor to process. Exiting a recorded program, changing channels, start recording Rockstar and end recording something I was recording from 7-8 P.M., which now that I think of it I was watching but I was about 25 minutes behind.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

frydryce said:


> Its like if Mercedes Benz released a car whose engine would randomly cut off once a week because of a system bug and would release a firmware update once a month to try to address it..... unacceptable.


Obviously you've never heard of a company called Microsoft


----------



## O and A Party Rock (Aug 28, 2006)

Sometimes when I try to play back a recorded show, the screen goes blank and there is no picture or sound. This happens on mpeg4 and mpeg 2 channels. Any thoughts?

I have an HR20 with the latest software


----------



## frydryce (Sep 7, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Obviously you've never heard of a company called Microsoft


honestly i've never run into any blatant problems with microsoft. sure there are items that i wish were different. sure there are people hacking the software every day and msft is putting out patches to counter it. but the programs work the way they should minus features that crazy power users would need.

i have 2 XP Pro boxs, XP Pro Laptop, and XP Media Center laptop, all running just fine since XP Pro was released. sure there's features i'd like to see, but nothing that stops me from enjoying my compuing experience. ive been building machines since MSDOS 6.0 was released, microsoft cant please everyone especially in an environment where you have hackers finding every single backdoor to the program. if there were as many apple users as there were msft users, then you'd see more apple virsuses and hacks.

but i digress....when i purchased a satellite reciever that was advertised to show MPEG4 and record my shows, i never expected to sign up to be a beta tester, i wanted the final product. my only reconcililation would be if D* actually read this thread and addressed our issues in the near future.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

frydryce said:


> honestly i've never run into any blatant problems with microsoft. sure there are items that i wish were different. sure there are people hacking the software every day and msft is putting out patches to counter it. but the programs work the way they should minus features that crazy power users would need.


You get a different perspective when you're a domain administrator responsible for well over 1000 Windows boxes, believe me. :nono2:

Hopefully many of these issues are resolved in another update to come next week? (translation: D*, fix the major issues before I get _my_ HR20  )


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

PoitNarf said:


> You get a different perspective when you're a domain administrator responsible for well over 1000 Windows boxes, believe me. :nono2:


Imagine being responsible for 1000 DTV DVRs? :eek2:


----------



## Rebelde (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey everyone, 
I'm glad I came across this site, it's very informative and sometimes entertaining, which is why I decided to join. I have been a D* cust. for years and ever since they came out with a tivo, I was sure i was never going to live with out it. I upgraded to an HR10 about 4 months ago due to my new Vizio 50"plasma HD, which in my opinion is the best in the market relative to price and picture quality, but the software is very slow and I don't think they are coming out with a new upgrade anytime soon, maybe not at all; However, I then had them bring me a new HR20(free of charge, i don't think people should be paying anything for such a defective device) and also decided to keep my HR10 after reading all your threads (thank you), and ever since i got it 2 days ago, I have had to take more pain killers then ever before! The following are situations a came across...
1. one hour after it downloaded the oxbe it froze , I restarted the unit...
2. I assigned two programs to record while the unit was off, did not record,did not load up, restarted again..
3. I assigned a serieslink or season pass in tivo, did not record, wasn't in my to do list and froze again,
4.everytime i restart, i lose everything, not to metion that the program guide take a long time to update, caller id don't work, no live dual buffers, it's rediculous that this is the "best and latest unit available"
5. I left the unit on while the tv was off overnight ( the tech told me to do this), turned the tv on the next day and wouldn't display picture nor did it respond to any comand on the remote or front pannel, restart again, lost everything,
6. By this time I'm half way down my tylenol bottle, and scheduled a service call eventhough i told the tech that wasn't going to do any good because I think the unit is just completely defective and needed a new one. They told me they were not allowed to do replacements, only service calls.
7 I called back again because the damn thing didn't record the premier nfl game, luckily i recorded it on my other reliable HR10, and told them to add to the order to have the tech bring another hr20 incase it needed replacement which is the case now because the damn thing wont even turn on again no matter how many times I restart. 
8. Friday morning I'm gona put up a fight with the tech and D* if they try to BS me. I like to have the best things always but if all this damn things are defective I'm gona have them give me a new Hr10 for this one until they fix ALL the problems, by the way, I plan not to pay a penny for anything, I never have. instead I'm gona have them give me some type of commendation for all the trouble.. I'll let you all know what happens.... however if there is a software upgrade for the hr10 i definetly avoiding hr20


----------



## Macgeekppc (Sep 8, 2006)

I just encountered the issue (No sound when the DVR is set to Dolby On) last night. I received the install last Saturday, so it almost lasted a week! LOL. Anyway, if you set your Audio prefs to Dolby off, you can at least hear it... It's just not separated into the D5.1.

I thought the general consensus was that if D* came out to replace the DVR, that it would probably end up doing the same thing, right? And that it most definitely is a software update problem?

How frequently do software updates roll out? And do you guys think it will be resolved? (The tech support person I got last night on the phone seemed a little on the uninformed side.)


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

One week since the last update, hopefully a new one very soon. My install is Sept 20, so hopefully before then they can get this garbage sorted out.


----------



## khajath (Feb 18, 2006)

You definitely have a defective box. You can try 02468 upon booting up to force the box to pick up the latest software, or ask for replacement.

Either that, or the box has PMS  . More likely it's the former

Don't harm your health w/ those Tylenol because of this.



Rebelde said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> 6. By this time I'm half way down my tylenol bottle, and scheduled a service call eventhough i told the tech that wasn't going to do any good because I think the unit is just completely defective and needed a new one. They told me they were not allowed to do replacements, only service calls.


----------



## kaylward (Sep 3, 2006)

First, I'll admit to not fully understanding what the yellow button is supposed to do, but what I have learned is that it's not to be pushed while viewing live or recorded video. Pressing the button cuts out the sound and puts the video into some sort of herky-jerky display mode that resembles FF (but doesn't appear to be) from which there is no easy escape. Changing channels or switching out of playback was the only fix I found...

Second, not having two live buffers is seriously annoying especially since there doesn't appear to be and easy way to switch back and forth between watching a recorded show and viewing a live show on another channel. Switching out of the playback of a recording to live TV seems to forget youf place in the playback of the recorded show when you try to return to it via "List" or MyVOD. I found this out the hard way during the football game last night which I was recording for later viewing. [_BTW - The lack of a second buffer also means you don't get any "slack" after the recorded show which sucks if the game runs long._] On my DTiVo's I usually came in about an hour into a game and started watching the recorded version. I tried that on the HR20 (_which seriously needs FF overshoot correction for sports viewing_) and things worked fine until I paused the showing to go check out a live channel. When I tried to go back to the game playback the unit had "forgot" that I was watching the game and started playing it from the beginning again. That's just wrong...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yellow button toggles the Audio Options for the program.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

kaylward said:


> Switching out of the playback of a recording to live TV seems to forget youf place in the playback of the recorded show when you try to return to it via "List" or MyVOD.
> 
> When I tried to go back to the game playback the unit had "forgot" that I was watching the game and started playing it from the beginning again. That's just wrong...


You must press exit in order the playback to remember where you left off.

Stupid me, I treated the DVR like a VCR and used the buttons accordingly. Meaningly, when I was done watching a recorded program I would hit the stop button. That would make the recorded program return to the beginning when I went back to view it again.

Again you must press exit not pause, stop or any other button. It only took about 15 minutes with Tier 2 support to realize that I was pressing the wrong button.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Watched the NFL game on KNBC last night (live). Started watching on the MPEG 4 channel. Started giving me problems with a blue screen or no audio. I switched channel to MPEG2 (in the 80s) and no problems for the rest of the game. 

I thought the whole reason for this box was to receive MPEG 4 channels. Who wants to watch or record things off of MPEG 4 with all these problems. 

When are they going to fix it. Is a receive problem or is it a signal problem. I have had the receiver freeze up once, but I think I gave it too many commands at once and caused confusion.

I do have the lastest software. When is the next update? It now has been a week.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The next software version is in the testing phase, so it shouldn't be too long.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

dthoman said:


> You must press exit in order the playback to remember where you left off.
> 
> Stupid me, I treated the DVR like a VCR and used the buttons accordingly. Meaningly, when I was done watching a recorded program I would hit the stop button. That would make the recorded program return to the beginning when I went back to view it again.
> 
> Again you must press exit not pause, stop or any other button. It only took about 15 minutes with Tier 2 support to realize that I was pressing the wrong button.


It would be ideal for me at least, if when you selected a show from your recorded list that it would be offer you a choice: Play from beginning or Resume.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

dthoman said:


> You must press exit in order the playback to remember where you left off.
> 
> Stupid me, I treated the DVR like a VCR and used the buttons accordingly. Meaningly, when I was done watching a recorded program I would hit the stop button. That would make the recorded program return to the beginning when I went back to view it again.
> 
> Again you must press exit not pause, stop or any other button. It only took about 15 minutes with Tier 2 support to realize that I was pressing the wrong button.


Hopefully they correct that. On the R15 you can just pause the recording and play something else or watch live TV and when you come back to play it you start where you left off.


----------



## frydryce (Sep 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The next software version is in the testing phase, so it shouldn't be too long.


any ideas what the new firmware will fix?

i'm honestly appreciating the Adelphia (timewarner) MOXI system right now, at least it shows HD fine, records all my shows, and even when you hit the stop button, it knows where you left off.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

frydryce said:


> any ideas what the new firmware will fix?
> 
> i'm honestly appreciating the Adelphia (timewarner) MOXI system right now, at least it shows HD fine, records all my shows, and even when you hit the stop button, it knows where you left off.


Press the EXIT button instead of the STOP button and it will remember your position in the program.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Press the EXIT button instead of the STOP button and it will remember your position in the program.


I think it would be better if this were reversed in a future update.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> I think it would be better if this were reversed in a future update.


Or both.


----------



## frydryce (Sep 7, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Press the EXIT button instead of the STOP button and it will remember your position in the program.


well after reading this forum i know now, however intuitively how many D* users will read this forum? how many will be frustrated that their new box cannot remember where they left off on a recorded show?

hitting exit is not intuitive, hitting the stop button is. D* needs to read this thread, seriously... haha


----------



## Macgeekppc (Sep 8, 2006)

What do you think the chances are for having the Dolby audio issues fixed in it?



Earl Bonovich said:


> The next software version is in the testing phase, so it shouldn't be too long.


----------



## Macgeekppc (Sep 8, 2006)

Nevermind. Sorry. I saw your comment in another thread answering my question...

_"As for the audio, it is a known issue.... that hopefully will see some improvmenets in the next software release."_


----------



## scorom (Aug 16, 2006)

frydryce said:


> well after reading this forum i know now, however intuitively how many D* users will read this forum? how many will be frustrated that their new box cannot remember where they left off on a recorded show?
> 
> hitting exit is not intuitive, hitting the stop button is. D* needs to read this thread, seriously... haha


The last time I checked on my HR10, there is NO STOP button on the TIVO remote. So How is is not intutive to use the EXIT button like using the LIVE TV button on the TIVO remote?


----------



## frydryce (Sep 7, 2006)

scorom said:


> The last time I checked on my HR10, there is NO STOP button on the TIVO remote. So How is is not intutive to use the EXIT button like using the LIVE TV button on the TIVO remote?


because your basic customer will use the DVR like a VCR, basic customers dont go on forums to research tips and tricks for better user experience. my adelphia MOXI dvr works jsut that way. you can either hit stop or "live tv" to stop your program. regardless of what you push, your program will start at the same point when you come back to it.

i dont have an HR10, but is "live tv" the only way to stop a program and have the DVR remember where you left off?

i'm getting used to the HR20, but coming off the MOXI system, i'm sort of dissapointed. i expected more from D*. same with the "mini guide". with the moxi, you just have to hit an arrow button and the mini guide is up and running. with the HR system you have to hit the blue button first before the mini guide comes up. you get the same results, but you have to hit an extra button =T


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

frydryce said:


> well after reading this forum i know now, however intuitively how many D* users will read this forum? how many will be frustrated that their new box cannot remember where they left off on a recorded show?
> 
> hitting exit is not intuitive, hitting the stop button is. D* needs to read this thread, seriously... haha


Oh I agree. And it's not as if the manual helps in this area. Although the manual does state pressing EXIT will return you to live TV from anywhere.


----------



## frydryce (Sep 7, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Oh I agree. And it's not as if the manual helps in this area. Although the manual does state pressing EXIT will return you to live TV from anywhere.


intuition = not having to fully read the manual.... or was that testosterone? haha

the manual doesn't state that you have to hit exit instead of stop to save your place in a recorded show. imo it should save your place regardless of how you stop watching a recorded show.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Yes, on a Tivo you can press GUIDE, DIRECTV, LIVETV, BACK ARROW and many other buttons and it remembers your stop point in the show.


----------



## frydryce (Sep 7, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Yes, on a Tivo you can press GUIDE, DIRECTV, LIVETV, BACK ARROW and many other buttons and it remembers your stop point in the show.


but alas we don't have a TiVo... or at least i dont. just a buggy HR20. :nono2:


----------



## joekun (Aug 18, 2006)

> Yes, on a Tivo you can press GUIDE, DIRECTV, LIVETV, BACK ARROW and many other buttons and it remembers your stop point in the show.


With ReplayTV you hit the play (or select play from the menu) and it will take you back to your previous spot by default. If you select "Play from beginning" from the menu it plays the show from the beginning. Now THAT'S intuitive!


----------



## feetwet (Sep 9, 2006)

While fast forwarding an HD from Discovery HD, my HR20 got stuck in fast forward.. I could not pause, resume play, rewind, etc. Had to go to the guide to get out, and then I lost my position.

Anyone had this?

Also noticed when I click menu I can't scroll down or select now.. however the up / down still work in "list" of saves shows..

Doing a full reboot now.


----------



## FilmMixer (Aug 29, 2006)

Well.... With the news of the Tivo upgrades coming, I think the HR20's are going back..

1. Getting dropouts on KNBC 4 a lot...
2. Lost the first two recordings I made.. no reason, just disappeared from the VOD list.
3. Today I recorded 6 things (a couple of Dora's for the kids, a couple of Cailous, and Real Time...) None of the will play back!!!! Let me repeat --- I lost all recordings from today!!! Try to play, it gives me the "Delete Yes or No" prompt... try and select again, same message... on all programs from today! 
4. It is taking between 4-8 seconds to change channels sometimes!

My Directivos were dying, so I jumped on the HR 20's... I think I'll get them repaired and send these packing.. very disappointed 

EDIT: As I'm writing this... set up to re-record the Real Time I missed and another program both starting at 11pm... as me if it can change tuner.. say yes... at 11 the screen goes blank and no sound..... wait 1 minute... go to VOD, start to play Real Time... sound about 10 frames out of sync... pause, rewind.. no help.... go back to VOD, start playing other program... out of sync! Fed up, I go to watch another pre recorded show from yesterday.... try to fast forward or slip... no picture in FF past 1x or Slip!


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Yes, on a Tivo you can press GUIDE, DIRECTV, LIVETV, BACK ARROW and many other buttons and it remembers your stop point in the show.


Well, with *both* my DVR40(tivo) and my R15 pause works. after pause I just do anything I wanted to do, i.e different recording, live TV etc. when I return the program continues from where I paused.


----------



## cjr (Jul 13, 2006)

New bug:

Playback (I Spy, HBO Family, MPEG2), screen freeze, audio keeps playing in background. 

Stop, rewind, play, screen unfreeze, normal playback.

Kids are the guinea pigs now. I've effectively moved back to the HR10.


----------



## FilmMixer (Aug 29, 2006)

This is getting rediculous...

Recording Good Bad and Ugly on HDNet Movies.... go to VOD to playback.... sound, but no picture... Go to play back two other shows from earlier.... Get the "Would you like to delete this recording?" message... What good is this video recorder if you can't watch the recordings? 

Am I the only one with this problem?

EDIT.. so GB and Ugly finished recording... go to playback... "Would you like to delete?"


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Have you done a RESET since you received the last update? On the R15 side of the fence we have found many issues once an update is received. A RESET solves those. Many RESET anytime they receive an update now.


----------



## FilmMixer (Aug 29, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Have you done a RESET since you received the last update? On the R15 side of the fence we have found many issues once an update is received. A RESET solves those. Many RESET anytime they receive an update now.


Yes... I have reset twice now.


----------



## matsfan (Sep 9, 2006)

I got my HR20-700 last night in the Indianapolis area and, as others, am experiencing some problems. Has anyone else had the following issues with 00BE?

- When Dolby Digital is set to on, I cannot get any audio from any HD channels but SD channels are fine. As soon as I turn it to "off", the audio immediately begins to play on the HD channels. 

- I have experienced some lip sync issues on live programs (Good, Bad and the Ugly) and recorded programs (Foo Fighters concert). 

The unit has not crashed but I have only had it online for less than a day. This unit replaced a Sony SAT-HD300, which never had any lip sync issues or DD issues to the same receiver. Does anyone have any suggestions? 

Thanks in advance,
Dave


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

I had a DirecTV local MPEG2 recording not playable today. Up until now, only the MPEG4 locals did that. All the national channels have recorded fine.


----------



## scoooterr (Aug 31, 2006)

Have had the HR20 for 5 days now. The Dolby sound issue is a real pain.
Switching to a different channel works inconsist and how do you address it when your recording 2 shows? Hope a fix(s) arrives soon.

The delay changing channels, as the receiver light changes from 1080 to 480 and back again, even when changing between 2 HD channels is amazing.

If I had not hated the MOXI box this replaced, I would be screaming and throwing things by now.

I can't believe they are going national with this box already. It needs a bunch of help.


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

The channel change delay can be ended by turning Native mode off.


----------



## firemed509 (Jul 16, 2006)

I hooked up my HR20 today and all my HD locals have severe pixlation and a yellow tent. All other channels are good. It is the same through the HDMI and components output. Anyone else have this problem? My H20 has no problems with my locals


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Came back from a short business trip and discovered my HR20 HD DVR frozen and locked up. The display was frozen with lots of multicolored small squares. The DVR was unresponsive to any remote or front panel commands. The front panel LEDs looked normal, though. RESET brought it back to life, but nothing was recording during the past two days, so that must have been when it froze. Fortunately my HR10-250 is backing up the HR20's "critical" recordings, so nothing important was missed.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

O and A Party Rock said:


> Sometimes when I try to play back a recorded show, the screen goes blank and there is no picture or sound. This happens on mpeg4 and mpeg 2 channels. Any thoughts?
> 
> I have an HR20 with the latest software


I too have a blank screen when I try to playback some recordings. In my case they are all from KCET; the local PBS station. American Masters seems to be most affected.

Last night I tried to start the program on Edward R. Morrow. It, again, was blank. I went live to KCET, saw that the program WAS on, hit the record button, and the HR20 recorded and played it back although I lost the first 20 minutes.

The blank recording has happened about 4 times to me.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

So far my box has been fine with exception of the audio dropouts.

There is one other thing I noticed, I set up a series link for the simpsons for all first runs. When I checked my guide, next weeks simpsons was scheduled, but todays was not. I had to delete the series link and do it again to get them both to register. Could this be due to the fact that my HR20 had only been plugged in for a few hours and the guide wasn't fully populated yet? I'm guessing it looks ahead in the guide for new episodes, but maybe not backwards from what it thought should have been the first scheduled recording for the series. What do you guys think?


----------



## GA_SteelersFan (Aug 29, 2006)

matsfan said:


> - When Dolby Digital is set to on, I cannot get any audio from any HD channels but SD channels are fine. As soon as I turn it to "off", the audio immediately begins to play on the HD channels.


I found this on another post on this board and it works for me. I am not sure if this will help you as you did not mention what channel is not receiving DD but whenever your DD sound does not work on an MPEG4 channel (ATL locals), I switch to ESPNHD or DiscHD and then back and the sound works. That saved me as I watched the Steelers this past Thursday .


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

My live buffer seemed to lock up on me today. I was rewinding about 10 minutes worth, hit play, but the image just stayed frozen at the point where I started the rewind. No audio at all. I was still able to change channels and go through the program guide and view previously recorded shows. Had to reset to get the live buffer working again.


----------



## cpbergie (Aug 21, 2006)

Not sure if this is considered a freeze up, but here is what i am seeing.
1) When i leave my HR20 on overnight and turn on the TV the next morning, my TV says "No signal detected - HDMI". I can still here sound from the channel i left it on (or possibly another channel that it switched to record). I seem to be able to change the channel, because the audio goes away, but nothing after that seems to work. I end up doing a reset.

2) Happens everynight, i guess i havent watched TV for a long enough period of time to see if it would happen in front of me.

3-4) Ive tried setting the HR20 to native video, and then forced everything to 1080i by saying thats the the only format my tv accepts, but i see the problem in both modes. I havent tried switching to component or another connection and may not be able to anytime soon. If the unit is recording something at the time (red light is on) the program is gone from VOD after reset. My TV is a Westinghouse LVM-42W2 42 Inch 1080p Monitor. Video is optical out to Yamaha receiver.

anyone else seeing this? possibly an HDMI issue?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

I set up a series link for Late Night with Conan O'Brien to record all first runs. It seems to be working fine for the original airings, but it is also scheduling the 3am repeat of the same show.


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

greywolf said:


> I had a DirecTV local MPEG2 recording not playable today. Up until now, only the MPEG4 locals did that. All the national channels have recorded fine.


The next recording, a national channel. also wouldn't play so I rebooted.


----------



## khajath (Feb 18, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> My live buffer seemed to lock up on me today. I was rewinding about 10 minutes worth, hit play, but the image just stayed frozen at the point where I started the rewind. No audio at all. I was still able to change channels and go through the program guide and view previously recorded shows. Had to reset to get the live buffer working again.


 Exactly the same thing happened to me last night. I was pausing the program for around 10 min, then it would fail to resume. I had to change channel for it to work again.


----------



## FilmMixer (Aug 29, 2006)

Even with the problems I have been having, and seriously considering a switch back to the HR10's, I have a question/request for Earl:

Has there been any feedback given to D* regarding a 'rollback' when you go from 3x FF into play... you know, how when you're cranking forward on the HR10, and hit play, it plays from about 5 seconds before what you saw on the screen... I guess we can call it navigation ballistics.. just wondering...


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

FilmMixer said:


> Even with the problems I have been having, and seriously considering a switch back to the HR10's, I have a question/request for Earl:
> 
> Has there been any feedback given to D* regarding a 'rollback' when you go from 3x FF into play... you know, how when you're cranking forward on the HR10, and hit play, it plays from about 5 seconds before what you saw on the screen... I guess we can call it navigation ballistics.. just wondering...


Several threads here discussing the HR20's lack of "jump back" when using FF or REW. Speculation is that DirecTV did not want to step on any Tivo patents with this feature.

As a work around you can use the HR20's "jump back" button to come out of FF .... just push "jump back" a few times and you'll get pretty close. Not as good as Tivo, though.


----------



## crazy4dss (Sep 10, 2006)

Has any one experience this problem. Using the HR20 all everything is fine leave it alone for several hours or overnight the system lockups . No remote function nor can the buttons on the front of the unit work. I still have video and sound on the last chanel it was in. All i can do is a reset. This is my second (replacement for the first) unit and they both has done the exact same problem. Is it something on my end. Called up tech support and they are sending a tech to the house to see if its my sat cables or new zindwel multi switches. PLease help.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

crazy4dss said:


> Has any one experience this problem. Using the HR20 all everything is fine leave it alone for several hours or overnight the system lockups . No remote function nor can the buttons on the front of the unit work. I still have video and sound on the last chanel it was in. All i can do is a reset. This is my second (replacement for the first) unit and they both has done the exact same problem. Is it something on my end. Called up tech support and they are sending a tech to the house to see if its my sat cables or new zindwel multi switches. PLease help.


Did you read this thread?
Yes, it's been reported, by me and others. Most likely not a hardware problem with your DVR ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=649260&postcount=117

Let's hope the next update solves these "freezing" problems.


----------



## dandrewk (Sep 11, 2006)

I can't seem to get any signal out of the s-video jack on the HR20. Has anyone tried it yet? How about composite?

Yes, I have it set for 480i.


----------



## crazy4dss (Sep 10, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Did you read this thread?
> Yes, it's been reported, by me and others. Most likely not a hardware problem with your DVR ....
> 
> Let's hope the next update solves these "freezing" problems.


Yeah I see but this is the second unit the i have gotten and they both doing the exact same thing.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

crazy4dss said:


> Yeah I see but this is the second unit the i have gotten and they both doing the exact same thing.


Just gotta wait it out for a future software update to fix it (soon I'm sure). This is the pain of being an early adopter.


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

Some of my HD channels are disappearing. From the start, 83 and 72 were bad. Now, they're just gone. Black screen, and a "searching for signal" pop up. But, now so are channels 73, 76 and 79. 

Dont try to play a different recording without stopping the one you are currently watching. It freezes up and you have to reset. It's happened twice to me now. This is something I do with my other HD-DVR without any problems. 

I've got the DD audio problems, too. Changing channels helps as well as turning DD off then back on again.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2006)

Set up "The Dog Whisperer" for a series record. Got home from a weekend trip and saw the two episodes in the folder, but when I went to play them they wouldn't play. There is a frozen image of the program I was tuned to with the progress bar superimposed over it at the bottom of the screen. But no playback possible. This is the SECOND time this has happened. Is a fix on the way?


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

DeanS said:


> Set up "The Dog Whisperer" for a series record. Got home from a weekend trip and saw the two episodes in the folder, but when I went to play them they wouldn't play. There is a frozen image of the program I was tuned to with the progress bar superimposed over it at the bottom of the screen. But no playback possible. This is the SECOND time this has happened. Is a fix on the way?


This happened to me three times. It seems to happen with the MPEG4 channels or HD channels than any others.

The third time it happened, I hit the 30 second skip button several times quickly and the show started. Give that a try next time it happens.


----------



## Wally_Gator (Nov 28, 2005)

Ok, This might be a long post...

I received my HR20 a couple of weeks ago and in that time I have had many of the issues people are talking about here. I planned on not be passive on this unit. If I had just said "someone else will call with this issue" I didn't want to be one to wait for others to do it. 
So with each unique issue, I have called into Tech support. Almost every time I have received decenent service and the techs had some clue.
They have had me do a number fo things and have also told me to wait for a new update. 
One of the last issues was with recording Prison Break. When I called in, they asked to have a tech come out and verify the install. I figure what the hell.. OK..
Tech comes out and verifies a good install and nothing he can do..
A day or tow later and more issues and I call back. Asking what was next, software? They wanted to replace the box..

Fast forward to this morning. The Sr. tech that did the original install comes out and he is a good guy.. He feels a little insulted that they send him out.
But I was able to show him four of the issues I had seen including a recording deleted by the system. Go figure a technical product that actually failed in front of techs..

By the time the new box was installed, this guy was upset that D* would be releasing a product like this and they are rolling out 40-60 of these a week.
His concern is that D* needs to get ahead of the 8-ball before they get run over by tech problems..
Needless to say, they are takign notes, and for my troubles, I have received credits. 

Walter....
Los Angeles HR20 Beta Tester (unofficial)
lol


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

My HDTV set keeps popping up this warning, "Audio Not Supported. Check the audio output for this device." I have my HR20 connected to my HDTV set via a HDMI cable. I also have an optical output to my stereo. Sometimes, the audio that's coming from my set goes out. I have no idea why it works sometimes, and then not others. I'll see if I can figure it out and look for a fix.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Since there's some "de ja vu" here with early audio issues....I wonder if anyone has tried putting in an uncabled or unattached set of RCA plus in the audio connectors (back of unit) just to see if the audio outage problems go away, just like they did on the sister H20 receiver units....I recall that until a firmware fix was provided about 60 days after introduction (which would end up being about early October for the HR20 if the timelines coincide), this temporarily corrected the hardware quirk in the unit design.

Since I won't get my HR20 for another 10 days, I can't ry this, but it might be interesting to see the impact on the audio issues. I would bet that there is alot of hardware overlap between the HR20 DVR and the H20 receiver in base components, and also some overlap for the MPEG4 part of the firmware, so this might be the same historical path we saw with the H20 (got fixed in about 60 days after launch the last time).


----------



## kennedyj (Jul 24, 2006)

My HR20 couldn't handle MPEG4 football this weekend. On both the Bucs game Saturday night and the Bengals game Sunday, if I paused the games, upon resumming there was a stutter or skip in playback every 3-5 seconds. Once I caught up to live TV playback was fine. Watching the MPEG2 college games on ESPNHD were fine. I could pause/rewind/Fast foward with no problems. Anyone else experience this stutter/skip?


----------



## briang5000 (Aug 11, 2004)

kennedyj said:


> My HR20 couldn't handle MPEG4 football this weekend. On both the Bucs game Saturday night and the Bengals game Sunday, if I paused the games, upon resumming there was a stutter or skip in playback every 3-5 seconds. Once I caught up to live TV playback was fine. Watching the MPEG2 college games on ESPNHD were fine. I could pause/rewind/Fast foward with no problems. Anyone else experience this stutter/skip?


I watched the OSU game on ABC Friday night using the MPEG4 ABC and it played very well. There was an occasional freeze or glitch but not many. I was recording the game because I was out and wasn't sure I'd be home in time. I had missed the first quarter so afterwards; I went to replay from the beginning. It was freezing and stuttering every 3-5 seconds. Very annoying. I couldn't find a way to stop it.

I recorded another program on the ABC station Sunday morning. Same problem.
I'm going to to a couple test records on the other MGEG4 stations today. My MPEG2 recordings -- both HD and SD were all OK today and last night.


----------



## gbwtfo (Sep 1, 2006)

Guitar Hero said:


> My HDTV set keeps popping up this warning, "Audio Not Supported. Check the audio output for this device." I have my HR20 connected to my HDTV set via a HDMI cable. I also have an optical output to my stereo. Sometimes, the audio that's coming from my set goes out. I have no idea why it works sometimes, and then not others. I'll see if I can figure it out and look for a fix.


This started happening to me Sunday, coincidentally imediately after I connected my TV's digital audio out to my receiver. I never could get it (the TV) to send audio via the digital hookup and had to resort to the RCA outs from my TV in order to hear audio from OTA.

The full story is that I wanted to watch the Colts game in HD and so had to connect my OTA antannae directly to my TV (because we don't get locals via D* here in Austin yet). Now, I have my HR20 cabled to my TV via HDMI, and the digital audio out of the HR20 going into my receiver, which works fine. That said, according to my understanding, I should have been able to connect the digital audio out from the TV to my receiver such that I don't have to keep changing the reciever input depending on whether I want to hear the HR20 or the TV.

After restoring my original connections, my TV continues to report the messge about unsupported audio. Perhaps it will go away after I turn my TV off and back on again...

Greg


----------



## loubolb (Aug 19, 2006)

I have been having a problem with the mini-guide. When I open the mini-guide it looks fine but when I go up or down in it the channel name/channel number field goes blank. The listings are still there and I can navigate fine but I cant see what channel the show are on. It's just transparent in the area where the channel name is (the first field on the left).


----------



## dandrewk (Sep 11, 2006)

Has any one tried the svideo or composite outputs? I need mine to work for a slingbox, but I can't get any signal out of them at any resolution.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

dandrewk said:


> Has any one tried the svideo or composite outputs? I need mine to work for a slingbox, but I can't get any signal out of them at any resolution.


SVideo and composite outputs work fine on my HR20, even when it's set to HiDef resolutions (unlike the HR10-250 HD DVR). Your HR20 might be defective. Tell us more about what you're hooking up to and how.


----------



## matsfan (Sep 9, 2006)

GA_SteelersFan said:


> I found this on another post on this board and it works for me. I am not sure if this will help you as you did not mention what channel is not receiving DD but whenever your DD sound does not work on an MPEG4 channel (ATL locals), I switch to ESPNHD or DiscHD and then back and the sound works. That saved me as I watched the Steelers this past Thursday .


Thanks for the tip but still no go for me. I am on mpeg2 until the 5 LNB install on Thursday and my issue is on all/any HD channels over optical with DD enabled, I don't get any sound. However, all SD channels play fine over the same connection and configuration.

Weird.

Dave


----------



## roykeane (Aug 23, 2006)

My HR20 was installed on Saturday in the SF Bay Area. However, second tuner does not work. Installer confirmed that it is bad box, nothing to do with signal (other HR15 boxes work fine). They are going to ship me another one.


----------



## gdawg (Sep 11, 2006)

I have had the same problem with stuttering MPEG 4. Tried recording ESPNH and all worked fine.


----------



## firemed509 (Jul 16, 2006)

firemed509 said:


> I hooked up my HR20 today and all my HD locals have severe pixlation and a yellow tent. All other channels are good. It is the same through the HDMI and components output. Anyone else have this problem? My H20 has no problems with my locals


It appears that my HR20 was bad. I got a replacement today and all is good so far.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Tried something I wasn't sure would work just now. The NBC Nightly News was on, but I didn't set it to record. I was busy doing other things, came to the tv before the news got cleared out of the live buffer. Thought to myself, I wonder if I can tell it to save a show in the live buffer as a recorded show. Rewound back to the news (it had already ended) and hit the record button. Went to my list and there it was! Really cool that they thought of doing this. I tried playing it from the beginning from the list menu and that's when the box completely locked up. Wouldn't respond via remote or the buttons on the receiver. Had to hit the reset button to get the box working again. Tried playing the nightly news again after the reset, but that froze the box up again too! Had to reset again and I deleted that recording. Tried other recordings to make sure they worked and they did.

Perhaps when saving a show from the live buffer to my vod actually requires the HR20 to copy the show data to another section of the hard drive? If that's the case I probably didn't give it enough time to transfer the entire show. I was also recording another show on a different channel while attempting this if that's helpful with any troubleshooting.


----------



## dandrewk (Sep 11, 2006)

Actually, if you hit record it will always save everything in the buffer. You don't have to rewind.

The lockup is another issue, one that has been mentioned once or twice here. . It's an MPEG 4 issue, nothing to do with saving from the buffer. Hopefully it will be fixed in next update.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

dandrewk said:


> Actually, if you hit record it will always save everything in the buffer. You don't have to rewind.
> 
> The lockup is another issue, one that has been mentioned once or twice here. . It's an MPEG 4 issue, nothing to do with saving from the buffer. Hopefully it will be fixed in next update.


Interesting, I'll have to try it with an MPEG2 channel next time. It was an MPEG4 recording that gave me this lockup. Seems most of my problems are MPEG4 related...


----------



## spolaski (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't know if this is an issue with 0xbe or not, I just got my unit installed yesterday (9/11). It did download 0xbe.

While watching MNF last night on 73 espn HD if I punched to 206 (standard espn) I would get a black screen. If I chanelled up to 207 (espn news) I would get channel 207. If I went back down to 206 I would get ESPN (formerly a black screen).

Then, if I punched in 73 for espn HD, I would get no picture and an error,

Searching for Sattelite in 1 and 2. . . (771). 

If I then go up to channel 72 or 74, those channels come in, I can then switch back to 73 and view it normally with no error message.


Has anyone else seen this or can replicate on their machine? As no one else has reported this yet it makes me wonder if it's specific to my machine (i.e. bad tuner or something). 

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> Came back from a short business trip and discovered my HR20 HD DVR frozen and locked up. The display was frozen with lots of multicolored small squares. The DVR was unresponsive to any remote or front panel commands. The front panel LEDs looked normal, though. RESET brought it back to life, but nothing was recording during the past two days, so that must have been when it froze. Fortunately my HR10-250 is backing up the HR20's "critical" recordings, so nothing important was missed.


Home from work this afternoon and had the exact same lockup. Caller ID has been disabled (based on recommendations from some of you), so I know it's not related to Caller ID.


----------



## mackj2 (May 23, 2006)

spolaski said:


> I don't know if this is an issue with 0xbe or not, I just got my unit installed yesterday (9/11). It did download 0xbe.
> 
> While watching MNF last night on 73 espn HD if I punched to 206 (standard espn) I would get a black screen. If I chanelled up to 207 (espn news) I would get channel 207. If I went back down to 206 I would get ESPN (formerly a black screen).
> 
> ...


Has happened to me since I purchased my unit on 9/10. I thought it was due to the multiswitch (currently a atras 3x8)...having a tech out on Saturday for the correct multiswitch.


----------



## kcstatz (Sep 2, 2006)

We tried to play a recorded show about 2 after and our HR20 locked up with no remote or front button working. Hadden to hard reset. Tried the recorded show again and it worked.

My Caller ID doesn't work.

Weeks ago during my install the first box failed and the second box worked (after four hours of trying)

Can someone varify that this is the right place to document HR20 errors? Do these get passed on to Direct TV ?


----------



## Cherokee180c (Aug 30, 2006)

I just got my unit in MD from Best Buy today and installed. I am having the previously mentioned dolby digital issues, but a quick channel change and back seems to fix. The larger issue apears to be a totally blank screen sometimes on boot up while using an HDMI connection. The unit is set for 720p output to my projection TV. Nothing seems to wake up the connection unless I hit the format button and change the formating, then come back to 720p. My TV fully supports 720p, but it has a DVI port so I am using a HDMI to DVI wire. The picture works perfectly until shutting off and then back on again. Any suggestions? 

Some programs do not have enough information in the description for the DVR to tell if they are first run. The Contender is a good example where I get multiple shows recording. When I delete the future shows that I do not want, they seem to come back again into the To do list. Has this been reported?

If you stop playing a video and leave it, it does not seem to remember where you were when restarting. How do you fix this or is it a programming issue?

Lastly if I remove some channels from the list that I receive in a custom favorites setting, does the DVR still look in those channels for recordings? I am having a problem with the DVR picking up all the NFL channels when I only want it to find regualar stations for my Ravens football games.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

kcstatz said:


> Can someone varify that this is the right place to document HR20 errors? Do these get passed on to Direct TV ?


From what I've read, D* does read these forums and are probably particularly interested in this thread. I'm sure the more detailed info you can provide about the problem will hopefully lead to its resolution in a future update.


----------



## Cherokee180c (Aug 30, 2006)

I just read somebody saying that using the HDMI digital audio stream instead of the fiber optic stream fixes all the audio issues. Can anybody else confirm? My system is contected to a Yamaha 2600 HDMI switching receiver so I should be able to configure it this way but would like to confirm before going through the effort, since I have never done it before.

Also others seem to be having the HDMI wake up issue, does anybody have a good fix/workaround?


----------



## dandrewk (Sep 11, 2006)

Cherokee180c said:


> If you stop playing a video and leave it, it does not seem to remember where you were when restarting. How do you fix this or is it a programming issue?


Hit "exit" when you want to leave a recording. Your place will be saved.


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

spolaski said:


> I don't know if this is an issue with 0xbe or not, I just got my unit installed yesterday (9/11). It did download 0xbe.
> 
> While watching MNF last night on 73 espn HD if I punched to 206 (standard espn) I would get a black screen. If I chanelled up to 207 (espn news) I would get channel 207. If I went back down to 206 I would get ESPN (formerly a black screen).
> 
> ...


My HR20 wont display some of these channels at all anymore. You need to contact D* and let them know about these problems. The more they know others are suffering from this problem, the more we'll know and receive a fix for it.

Like I said before, I no longer get channel 72, 73, 76, 79 and 83. Also, it seems to be spreading to channel 70 and 71.


----------



## Cherokee180c (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Dandrewk for the exit option on the playback remember issue. Hopefully they will tighten up the other exit methods to remember your location in future updates. Now if I could only get the dd audio and HDMI video display issues resolved. I still like the unit though. There are many shortcuts that actually make it easier on some issue than my SD Tivo was. Especially for deleting shows from the todo list. It was a multi button very long process on Tivo instead of the dash dash shortcut.


----------



## rmingee (Sep 11, 2006)

Cherokee180c said:


> I just got my unit in MD from Best Buy today and installed. I am having the previously mentioned dolby digital issues, but a quick channel change and back seems to fix. The larger issue apears to be a totally blank screen sometimes on boot up while using an HDMI connection. The unit is set for 720p output to my projection TV. Nothing seems to wake up the connection unless I hit the format button and change the formating, then come back to 720p. My TV fully supports 720p, but it has a DVI port so I am using a HDMI to DVI wire. The picture works perfectly until shutting off and then back on again. Any suggestions?


I just got my HR20 and set it up last night, and I am experiencing the same problem, but it happens all the time for me, not just some of the time (though I've tried it less than 10 times since I just got it). I have a 36" Sony tube HDTV (don't have the model number handy, but it's 3-4 years old), and the HR20 is directly connected to it with the HDMI cable that came with my HR10, no converters or anything. If I even just turn off the TV and turn it back on, with the HR20 running the whole time, I get full static until I change the output format on the HR20, at which point the picture pops back. Obviously the same also happens if I turn both the TV and HR20 off and back on with the remote (could be a race condition -- I haven't tried turning the TV on, letting it show a blank screen, and then turning on the HR20 -- I can try that tonight). It's not a huge deal fo rme right now, because most of what we watch is SD, and I have a separate svideo and optical sound cable going to my receiver, so when I really want to watch HD I can switch to the HDMI input and toggle formats until it work, but obviously this is something that should be fixed. I also have not had time to switch to component video and see if the problem goes away. The times I compared the picture via HDMI and component with my HR10, I honestly couldn't tell much difference, and I have a free component input on the TV, so if that works I'll just switch to that until this problem is resolved.

-- robert


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Rmingee.... when you get the chance, please do post your model number for that TV... as it would be important to know so DirecTV can identify if it is an HR20 issue, or a TV issue.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Cherokee180c said:


> Thanks Dandrewk for the exit option on the playback remember issue. Hopefully they will tighten up the other exit methods to remember your location in future updates. Now if I could only get the dd audio and HDMI video display issues resolved. I still like the unit though. There are many shortcuts that actually make it easier on some issue than my SD Tivo was. Especially for deleting shows from the todo list. It was a multi button very long process on Tivo instead of the dash dash shortcut.


Dash-Dash would be great if it didn't jump back to the beginning of MYVOD every time you deleted a recording.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Dash-Dash would be great if it didn't jump back to the beginning of MYVOD every time you deleted a recording.


90.25% sure that on the HR20, it doesn't jump back.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 90.25% sure that on the HR20, it doesn't jump back.


Interesting. So much for that common UI.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

Cherokee180c said:


> I just read somebody saying that using the HDMI digital audio stream instead of the fiber optic stream fixes all the audio issues. Can anybody else confirm? My system is contected to a Yamaha 2600 HDMI switching receiver so I should be able to configure it this way but would like to confirm before going through the effort, since I have never done it before.
> 
> Also others seem to be having the HDMI wake up issue, does anybody have a good fix/workaround?


One problem is that you lose any DD 5.1 via HDMI.


----------



## Cherokee180c (Aug 30, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Interesting. So much for that common UI.


I just got the unit last night, so I am learning the operator interface, as well as finding the bugs at the same time.

I may have been mistaken as I think that from the To Do list, I had to highlight each show and then select it and then choose record.. to get to the choice of deleting the show from the queue.

I am pretty sure that I was in the MyVOD screen (which I love that you can get there directly by pressing LIST) and directly deleted the already recorded shows that I did not want anymore by pressing the dash dash shortcut. This definitely kept me right in the MyVOD section allowing me to delete more with no propting. I hope that they extend that functionality to the To Do list so that it is easier to delete all of the shows that are not wanted without a long set of screens for each one. This seems to be a real issue when you use a search to find all shows with a given keyword (Ie Maryland Football, Ravens football, etc) or shows do not have the proper descriptions to allow the DVR to determine if they are the same (ie Contender that wants to record the same show 7 times a week).

When you set up a search, and choose auto record, it will capture all of the upcomming shows in the guide to date, very similar to a wishlist in Tivo. I assume that this will continue as the guide updates in the future, or do I have to run another search in the future again? Also if it does autoupdate like I think it does, where can you easily view the active searches and turn them off if you want to delete them. Ie does this work like Tivo's wishlist and how do I get to the screen to remove them?

Almost all my other questions so far have been answered, but does anybody know how to stop the DVR from looking at certain channels when using the search function? It seems that the "channels I recieve" are locked in automatically and it will not let me remove them manually. I can set up a custom channel list, but that only seems to work under settings for the guide (which is nice) but not overall for the DVR. It is a real problem to have the DVR keep recording NFL channels that I do not receive, and also they repeat the shows all the time.


----------



## Cherokee180c (Aug 30, 2006)

Richard L Bray said:


> One problem is that you lose any DD 5.1 via HDMI.


Thanks Rich, I thought the person was saying you actually got the DD stream through HDMI. Since HDMI is a digital video protocol I just assumed it was designed to carry the dd audio stream as well. My TV is actually only DVI, which has no audio capabilities, but my receiver is an HDMI switching unit. Oh well it looks like we just wait for another update.


----------



## dandrewk (Sep 11, 2006)

You folks (including me) with DD probs on MPEG 4 - if you want to eliminate them for the time being, just turn off DD on the audio options. It's very easy to do with the HR20, and like every menu on the DVR you still can watch and change channels while adjusting things. Yay! And it's just as easy to turn DD back on.


----------



## dandrewk (Sep 11, 2006)

A couple of cool things I noticed about the MyVOD list - if you have watched some of the recording, it "grays out" on the list. 

Also, if you have multiple recordings of the same show, it sets up a tree system for the show. e.g. If you have several "Daily Show"s, it only shows on the list once. Clicking on it will then display all the episodes.

Typically, we get behind on all the CSIs we record. So these are nice features.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Cherokee180c said:


> ...
> Almost all my other questions so far have been answered, but does anybody know how to stop the DVR from looking at certain channels when using the search function? It seems that the "channels I recieve" are locked in automatically and it will not let me remove them manually. I can set up a custom channel list, but that only seems to work under settings for the guide (which is nice) but not overall for the DVR. It is a real problem to have the DVR keep recording NFL channels that I do not receive, and also they repeat the shows all the time.


It's been noted as a bug.


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

The DirecTV installer just left my house. Sat 119 was void of signal and now I'm getting the full signal which solved all missing channel problems. I now got back channel 72, 73, 76, 79 and 83. 

Yay!


----------



## jboutiet (Jun 5, 2006)

Guitar Hero said:


> I've got the DD audio problems, too. Changing channels helps as well as turning DD off then back on again.


Does this problem affect the actual MPEG4 recordings? i.e. is there a chance that the MPEG4 program could be recorded without audio? Obviously I can't go back in time and change channels to get the audio back.

Or is it just a playback issue?


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

jboutiet said:


> Does this problem affect the actual MPEG4 recordings? i.e. is there a chance that the MPEG4 program could be recorded without audio? Obviously I can't go back in time and change channels to get the audio back.
> 
> Or is it just a playback issue?


I think it might be just a playback issue and live viewing issue. Last night, I had another MPEG4 recording failure. It was the Simpson's on local channel 11 (KTTV) "Fox" network at 11:30pm. A previous Simpson's recording failed last week.

However, I turned the unit off during the recording process. Maybe, this had something to do with the recording failure. If you keep the unit off, it will record the show without problems. However, if a recording starts when the unit is on, and then you turn it off, it could cause a recording failure if you have something recording at the time you turn the receiver off. I don't know for sure, but sounds logical.

I'll have to read the manual and or try it again to see if the same thing happens. Unless, somebody knows for sure...


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

jboutiet said:


> Does this problem affect the actual MPEG4 recordings? i.e. is there a chance that the MPEG4 program could be recorded without audio? Obviously I can't go back in time and change channels to get the audio back.
> 
> Or is it just a playback issue?


I have not "lost" any recordings due to this bug. Sometimes the audio won't play, though, until I go to another HD channel with DD audio (e.g HDNet), then come back to my recording. Then it'll be OK.


----------



## k2ue (Mar 8, 2004)

I just received the HR20 today, and have it installed in my study, until it gets "promoted" to the living room. I set the unit to RF remote, because that will solve long-standing IR blockage issues in the living room later on.

While it seemed pretty normal with IR, I'm noticing that RF remote is PIA -- some keys (like channel digits) double if held for the usual (HR10) time, other don't register and have to be held longer -- or maybe they are just delayed in acting. Distances are negligible 4-6 feet.

Anyone else seeing this RF remote behavior?


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

I turned on the TV last night. It was frozen on ESPN HD. Changed channels. Didn't have to reboot. 

Went to My VOD list. Saw that Contender was not listed. I have it recording one show at a time, (not SL -- for obvious reasons (they broadcast it 7 times a day). Went to history. Saw it said partial. How can it partially record when it isn't even listed in My VOD (You would assume that at least a minute of recording would be there). I am assuming that my receiver locked up at the very very beginning of recording of the Contender so much so that it didn't even register on My VOD list. 

Thank goodness that the Contender is broadcasted 7 times a day. LOL

I surely hope that the much anticipated software update is going to fix a lot of the report problems. Maybe that's why they are taking so long to release the update!


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

My HR20 all of the sudden started popping up with "channel not purchased" messages for channels I can receive. I could still see the video and the audio, but the messages kept popping back up. This first happened when I accessed the Active screen and from then on it kept happening no matter which channel I was tuned to. Just reset the box now, we'll see if it happens again.


----------



## Cherokee180c (Aug 30, 2006)

How do you tell what software revision you have. I just got the box yesterday and I updated it to the newest revision, but it does not show in the menu>>settings>>setup>>info path with all the other information. I can not find it anywhere including if you look at the history, which just tells you it downloaded software. I really want to be able to see this to notice when the next update occurs.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Cherokee180c said:


> How do you tell what software revision you have. I just got the box yesterday and I updated it to the newest revision, but it does not show in the menu>>settings>>setup>>info path with all the other information. I can not find it anywhere including if you look at the history, which just tells you it downloaded software. I really want to be able to see this to notice when the next update occurs.


When you're on the setup screen, press select when "Info & Test" is highlighted. There will be 2 tabs, "System Info" and "System Test". Scroll down in the info tab and you will see the current software version there as well as the original version that your HR20 came with.


----------



## Lynskyn (Dec 17, 2005)

k2ue said:


> I just received the HR20 today, and have it installed in my study, until it gets "promoted" to the living room. I set the unit to RF remote, because that will solve long-standing IR blockage issues in the living room later on.
> 
> While it seemed pretty normal with IR, I'm noticing that RF remote is PIA -- some keys (like channel digits) double if held for the usual (HR10) time, other don't register and have to be held longer -- or maybe they are just delayed in acting. Distances are negligible 4-6 feet.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this RF remote behavior?


Yes, double entries and range problems here. In a room no more than 20 ft away I have to hold the remote in different positions to find a spot where it will respond.


----------



## gwrentch03 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi this is my first post and this is a great forum. I have had my HR20 since yesterday and found 2 issues. 

1. While setting up contender to record via series link I have it set as first run, I understand that it believes there are many first runs, but when i go out to my to do list and delete the upcomming contender programs the next day as in today they are back. I deleted them again and hope they will stay deleted.

2. the other issue is with the FF button, was reading in the manual that you can press up to 4 times with increased speed and the fifth is supposed to go back to play. Found tonight that mine only goes to 3 and that is it. I tried to fast forward a few times and while at 3 it went automatically into play mode but then the remote and receiver no longer worked but the program was still playing nothing on the remote worked or the receiver. Tried powering off on remote and receiver and nothing. Reset did not work and ended up just pulling the pug and it rebooted and so far has worked fine. 

Anyway those are the issues I have found so far.

Thanks....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The manual is incorrect with the 4x ff mode.
Currently it is limited to 3x , they plan to add 4x at a later time.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

gwrentch03 said:


> 2. the other issue is with the FF button, was reading in the manual that you can press up to 4 times with increased speed and the fifth is supposed to go back to play. Found tonight that mine only goes to 3 and that is it. I tried to fast forward a few times and while at 3 it went automatically into play mode but then the remote and receiver no longer worked but the program was still playing nothing on the remote worked or the receiver. Tried powering off on remote and receiver and nothing. Reset did not work and ended up just pulling the pug and it rebooted and so far has worked fine.


The manual is wrong about the FFWD speed, 3x is the max. I too have noticed bugs with FFWD causing the box to act weird or just completely lock up. Hopefully the next software release will improve the situation.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The manual is incorrect with the 4x ff mode.
> Currently it is limited to 3x , they plan to add 4x at a later time.


This is getting way too funny. DTV drops Tivo, one reason being they want a common UI between their receivers. Yet now we see all of these little differences. R15 can go FFx4, HR20 can go FFx3. HR20 keeps it place in MYVOD when deleting recordings using dash-dash, R15 recycles to the top of MYVOD after every delete.

Does common UI mean the same screen colors and fonts only?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> This is getting way too funny. DTV drops Tivo, one reason being they want a common UI between their receivers. Yet now we see all of these little differences. R15 can go FFx4, HR20 can go FFx3. HR20 keeps it place in MYVOD when deleting recordings using dash-dash, R15 recycles to the top of MYVOD after every delete.
> 
> Does common UI mean the same screen colors and fonts only?


Even though the UI "looks" the same, and in general "acts" the same.
It was a complete code re-write (it was a drag and drop)....
So there was bound to be some differences.

The H20 and the D10/D11 have the "common" GUI, but they do have their minor differences.


----------



## O and A Party Rock (Aug 28, 2006)

I came home today to watch 5 shows that were recorded. I hit play and the screen freezes and it says -59 min. This occured on both mpeg 2 and mpeg 4 channels.

Any thoughts?


----------



## rmingee (Sep 11, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Rmingee.... when you get the chance, please do post your model number for that TV... as it would be important to know so DirecTV can identify if it is an HR20 issue, or a TV issue.


Hi Earl,

My TV is a Sony KV-36HS510.

Thanks,
-- robert


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Even though the UI "looks" the same, and in general "acts" the same.
> It was a complete code re-write (it was a drag and drop)....
> So there was bound to be some differences.
> 
> The H20 and the D10/D11 have the "common" GUI, but they do have their minor differences.


Oh, that's what I figured. Just like every Windows program written by different vendors work's the same.  Sure, same look and feel, but not the same.

Personally I'd like to see visible differences in the UI if it doesn't work exactly the same between DVRs. (I still do not see why a non-DVR UI would need to have the same look as a DVR UI). Tivos do have a common UI and they do work the same. Some have more/better features than others but when you go into Now Playing it works the same. You don't have to remember "Oh right, my HDVR3 does this when I press that and my DVR39 does something different when I press the same button on the same remote". Now we're seeing that the R15 and the HR20 have the same look and feel but not the same operation when pressing the same buttons under the same circumstances.

When your eyes see the same MYVOD your mind will recall a process. With these two units you mind needs to also recall which unit you're working with and how pressing the same button produces different results. I'm my Family Room and Master Bedroom I have both a HR10 and a HDVR3. When I switch between the two I don't have to remember how they work. They work the same other than folders and guide speed. If I were to have a R15 and HR20 my weak little mind would think they were the same, which they are not. The result would be unbridled kaos. 

BTW, I have that setup because I use MRV on the HDVR3's and the HR10 doesn't allow that at this time....or maybe never.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

O and A Party Rock said:


> I came home today to watch 5 shows that were recorded. I hit play and the screen freezes and it says -59 min. This occured on both mpeg 2 and mpeg 4 channels.
> 
> Any thoughts?


It's a known bug. I had it happen twice shortly after I set up my HR20 a couple of weeks ago, but it hasn't happened since.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Personally I'd like to see visible differences in the UI if it doesn't work exactly the same between DVRs.


It does....

In the quick menu:
In the bottom left hand corner on the R15, it says DVR Plus
In the bottom left hand corner on the HR20, is says DVR Plus HD



I am just poking fun...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Funny Guy!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Funny Guy!


Come-on... it's a Thursday morning... and I had dental work done yesterday... 
So today is a much brighter day....

Plus 6.3 is out on the HR10-250... so yes, I am a little giddy today.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

gwrentch03 said:


> 1. While setting up contender to record via series link I have it set as first run, I understand that it believes there are many first runs, but when i go out to my to do list and delete the upcomming contender programs the next day as in today they are back. I deleted them again and hope they will stay deleted.


I have the same issues with recording contender

It will keep coming back to haunt you. You have to either record each episode once (like I have) or set it do a manual record (which also has it's issues).


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Plus 6.3 is out on the HR10-250... so yes, I am a little giddy today.


I checked this morning, and I don't have the 6.3. Is it a slow roll out and what determines when someone will get it? I had issues with the HR10-250. That's why I also got the HR20. Waiting to see the improvements on the HR10-250 in order to decide what receiver will be my "main" receiver. I am sick of the issues with the HR20.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dthoman said:


> I checked this morning, and I don't have the 6.3. Is it a slow roll out and what determines when someone will get it? I had issues with the HR10-250. That's why I also got the HR20. Waiting to see the improvements on the HR10-250 in order to decide what receiver will be my "main" receiver. I am sick of the issues with the HR20.


Scattered over the next three weeks.
Monitor www.tivocommunity.com to follow it's path


----------



## briang5000 (Aug 11, 2004)

All recordings on my local ABC - WEWS-HD - will not playback without repeated video freezes.
Video will freeze every 4 or 5 seconds for a brief moment. Audio continues without interruption. Very annoying problem.

I can watch WEWS-HD live without any video or audio problems.
This issue is repeated every recording on WEWS-HD.

Other MPEG4 recordings are fine. I've tested the other Cleveland channels.
WKYC-HD, WJW-HD, and WOIO-HD. No major issues with playback. 

All my MPEG2 recording have been fine. No problems.

I've done two system resets; including a complete reset of all settings. The problem on WEWS-HD playback continues.


----------



## spolaski (Sep 12, 2006)

mackj2 said:


> Has happened to me since I purchased my unit on 9/10. I thought it was due to the multiswitch (currently a atras 3x8)...having a tech out on Saturday for the correct multiswitch.


I called D* - same thing - the tech thought it is the multi-switch and is sending an installer out on Saturday. Hope it works.

Although it's not as slick as the Tivo- I think this might be a good unit when all the bugs are worked out. Having never had high-def before I'm really happy with the picture quality on the HD channels.

Steve


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> This is getting way too funny. DTV drops Tivo, one reason being they want a common UI between their receivers. Yet now we see all of these little differences. R15 can go FFx4, HR20 can go FFx3. HR20 keeps it place in MYVOD when deleting recordings using dash-dash, R15 recycles to the top of MYVOD after every delete.
> 
> Does common UI mean the same screen colors and fonts only?


That is odd. Another weird differance in the UI is that the left button doesn't take you back a screen like it does in the R15 (you have to hit back on the HR20). Someone with both a R15 and HR20 might get confused/annoyed when they try to do one thing on the R15 and it doesn't work on the HR20. It's nice to make them look the same but annoying if they don't work the same (even if they are two different builds). If the want the same 'look' they need to make it 'look' like it works the same even if it doesn't. But that's what we are all here for  to point out the differances/misstakes and hopefully D* will fix them.


----------



## scoooterr (Aug 31, 2006)

Shows on to do shedule not recording.

Morning news set to record every AM at 6. Every day shows in the to do list. Looking at the channels list, the show has the R for record showing. Fails to record.

Exact same thing for the 6:30 pm news.

Other shows and seris are recording as scheduled (although some still refuse to play or quit after partial playback)


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I have a sir360 reciever also and greatly miss the 2 press record.. that is press once to schedual second time to record..


----------



## jboutiet (Jun 5, 2006)

I just ran across a new issue. On a recorded SD program, over Composite, I occasionally lose video signal completely, for about a second. The TV displays a "No signal" message for that second. Audio doesn't drop at all, and when the picture picks up, it's still in sync with the audio. Happens about 5 times an hour.

This is a brand new HR20, but so far I've seen this in two of the three recordings I've watched.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

When attempting to view a program set up to record manually to KCET (LA PBS), the unit hangs up and says it records, but nothing appears on the screen upon playback. Going to the program (if it's still on) and pressing the record button causes the program to "really" record.

I watched this occur and the system was sitting on an HDTV channel but didn't switch to 480i as it starts the recording on KCET; it just seems to hang. The system is set to native mode.

I have yet to figure out a workaround.


----------



## EJB (Sep 15, 2006)

This is my first post here. I have had the new HR20 for 7 days now. I have the 0xbe update and catch the local channels in Houston through DirecTV. I just had a problem happen about 5 minutes ago that I don't recall seeing on the board. I have been reading through most of the posts from the last 4 days, but might have missed it (there are a lot of posts here!). This is the second time it has happened in the last 7 days.

Problem: I changed the channel to local channel 2 (NBC). It was the end of the weather report and after being on that channel for say 30 seconds, I tried to hit Pause so I could rewind back to the beginning of the live buffer and look at the forecast (chance of rain) over the next 5 days. No luck. Could not pause, fast forward, rewind or change the channel. I pressed buttons for about 20 seconds trying to get the remove/dvr to respond. I made sure I did not push the buttons too quickly. I was able to bring up the guide button, so I used that to change the channel and everything was fine. I could then go back to channel 2 and press pause, but the live buffer was now gone so I couldn't go back to the rain forecast.

Is this a known problem that was reported and I missed it? If so, sorry. My guess is that it has to do with changing the channel then pressing Pause too quickly. I was just able to repeat the problem 3 times in a row as follows:

1. Go to channel 72 (ESPNHD)
2. Press channel up several times until you get to say channel 76 or 79 and wait for the picture to appear
3. Immediately go to a local channel (channel 2 in my case) that has HD, widescreen content. When I repeated the problem, the Today show was on.
4. Give the picture a chance to come on, then press Pause

In my case it did not Pause and those controls were locked (except for guide). The problem only seems to repeat if channel 2 had HD/widescreen content. If it was in a 4x3 commercial when I switched back to channel 2, it did not freeze.

Hope this helps and makes sense.

Earl (but not that Earl)

P.S. May thanks to "THE" Earl and all of you who patiently post problems, updates, etc. on this board. It is much appreciated!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

EarlB said:


> The problem only seems to repeat if channel 2 had HD/widescreen content. If it was in a 4x3 commercial when I switched back to channel 2, it did not freeze.


That makes it seem like the problem is related somehow to Dolby Digital. The receiver doesn't know the difference between HD and SD content on an HD channel. It's all broadcasted in "HD". The only difference is that your local channel may be broadcasting the commercials in Dolby Digital 2.0 instead of 5.1 like the HD show. So this can probably be added to the long list of problems with Dolby Digital.


----------



## briang5000 (Aug 11, 2004)

I forgot to post this last weekend.

I noticed last weekend that if I tuned to a Sunday Ticket game that wasn't HD, the HR20 would automatically stretch the picture. 

I have my unit set to 720p Pillar Box. I don't like the stretch, but could find no way to force the Sunday Ticket channels that weren't widescreen to stay in the regular pillar box (4x3) aspect ratio.

Only did this on the Sunday ticket channels. All other SD channel were displayed correctly.

(Note: it also does a force stretch on all the mix channels but that didn't bother me so much)


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't have Sunday Ticket, but I have noticed the forced streching on channel 201, as well as the Mix channels and Active. I don't really like it, but it's nothing too major. On Sunday Ticket though, there should definitely not be any forced streching. That's real programming.


----------



## briang5000 (Aug 11, 2004)

Jeremy W said:


> I don't have Sunday Ticket, but I have noticed the forced streching on channel 201, as well as the Mix channels and Active. I don't really like it, but it's nothing too major. On Sunday Ticket though, there should definitely not be any forced streching. That's real programming.


I wonder if it has anything to do with the Stat Tracker feature.
I'll try turning the alerts off this weekend and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## briang5000 (Aug 11, 2004)

Here's a new one (I think).

I tried to set a recording for letterman on Monday night.
I was using the guide and hitting the R key on the remote.

I get the screen alerting me to a conflict.
The screen shows me two other shows set to record monday night and says
I have a conflict. 

Problem is -- neither of these shows are on at the same time as LEtterman.
Both of them are on at 10pm and are scheduled for only 1 hour.

Letterman starts at 11:35pm.

weird.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> I don't have Sunday Ticket, but I have noticed the forced streching on channel 201, as well as the Mix channels and Active. I don't really like it, but it's nothing too major. On Sunday Ticket though, there should definitely not be any forced streching. That's real programming.


I've seen it automatically stretch the active channels too. Not sure if this is by design. Sometimes it causes problems with formatting later on.


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

Two more recording failures. I recorded two shows, one MPEG4 local channel, and one 600 channel. 

The MPEG4 show dropped out half way again, the third time for that and the sixth time this particular show failed to record and playback, (Simpson's). It displays the show has been recorded and saved, but wont playback all the way through. 

Second show, recorded and showed up in the listing but wouldn't start at all. Nothing helped it start. I tried the jump button, it worked once before, but it didn't work this time. 

Seems like this is a serious issue with this unit.

Oh, and I recorded the two episodes of My Name Is Earl yesterday night. It played back for forty minutes for the first show, which included the first ten minutes of the second show. Then, the second recording went from 8:40 to 9M starting from where the first recording ended. 

Weird.


----------



## tdbohannon (Sep 13, 2006)

my unit had been working fine but I noticed that the software updated at 4am. I got home from work and found no audio on locals (both recorded programs and live). If I switched DD to 'NO' the sound would come back. After turning the DD on and off about 3 times it started working and I have had no problems since. Everything I had sched to record did so and recorded just fine.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I'm not sure I've seen this bug reported yet ....

Finished watching an MPEG4 recording (last night's CSI). 
Deleted the recording. Live TV came up. 
Pressed "Channel Up" to change channel. 
Picture went blank, replaced by "Searching for Satellite (Sat2) 771" message.
Could no longer view any Live TV channels. Just got "Searching ..." error.
Tried to play a recording. 
DVR responded VERY SLOWLY. 
Recordings were also blank, and display showed "Searching for Satellite (Sat2)" message. 
Reset DVR. 
All better.


----------

